# gas leak puddles near left rear tire



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Hi, I know this is the infamous overflow hose. Does anyone know the hose diameter so I can have a new one already to go on? Thanks much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably the fuel filler vent hose, but I would check and make sure. I would recommend you get the hose from Nissan.


----------

